# Charlotte Bay Resort and Club



## grest (Nov 5, 2006)

Has anyone stayed there recently?  My mother-in-law lives in an assisted living facility in Port Charlotte, and we thought it might be nice to stay at this resort for a week, but the reviews are old and not very good.  For sure they had some hurricane damage...any updates?
Thanks.
Connie


----------



## Don (Nov 6, 2006)

Charlotte Bay had two buildings. The waterfront building sustained so much damage, it had to be torn down. We haven't stayed there since 2000 (before we moved here) so I don't have any post Charley info on accomodations.  When we did stay there, it was clean and the furnishings were in good condition.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 6, 2006)

Fisherman's Village in Punta Gorda isn't that far from Port Charlotte and was an interesting place to stay when we were there pre charlie.  i believe it is completely redone now.


----------



## Don (Nov 7, 2006)

As of last month there was still some staging set up.  I don't think it has been used for quite some time.  It was probably forgotten by the painting contractors when they finished.


----------



## vkrn (Mar 15, 2011)

*Any Update?*

I know this is an old post, but I would like to know if anyone is familiar with how this resort is now. I have a week on hold for next Feb. Is it worth a trade? Thanks.


----------



## stonebroke (Mar 18, 2011)

*Here is their website*

I recently purchased at Charlotte Bay sight unseen and limited research. However, so far I have been pleased...the people in the office were very pleasent to talk with and helpful.  They sent me the link for the website.   http://home.comcast.net/~charlottebay/site/?/home/

I think it looks pleasent and I look forward to visiting their someday.


----------



## jfrasr (Apr 22, 2011)

I just purchased weeks 13 and 14 at Charlotte Bay. I have been there twice before in April of 2010 and 2011. They have a great staff and the pool is fabulous. A nice quiet place with 12 Units. Washer, Dryer, Screen porch, WiFi, etc.are included. A great place for us older folks who want a leisurely vacation with plenty of Sun Time.

There are many excellent restaurants and lots of places to shop in the area. The area is also handy to Sarasota, Naples, Venice, and Fort Meyers.

A REAL HIDDEN GEM.


----------



## bludestini (Apr 25, 2011)

*Charlotte Bay Resort*

I wish I could leave this review on all of the "Charlotte Bay Resort" pages, but at any rate, my family of five stayed here for a week and our experience was tranquil, peaceful, pleasant, and fun. Staff was hospitable and nice. Debbie, our welcoming staff member, made us feel the warm nature that Charlotte Bay Resort had to offer. We drove down from NYC and were running behind due to the great exodus out of new york city - Spring Recess - and Debbie explained exactly what we needed to do to check-in safely. Though the resort is small, for us that was big, our Monday "meet-and-greet" session with other vacationers at the resort was awesome. We met people from England, Canada and the states. All of our families interacted well, shared experiences, and left with a sense of belonging. We had access to all of the amenities. We barbequed using the pre-set bbq propane based grill and we played darts. The pool was vibrant and clean, and the kids couldn't get enough of it. The spa was therapeutic and relaxing. The birds, lizards, and insects all made the environment soothing and natural. The harbor is near the resort which felt great for us. We were provided a binder with brochures that included many places for us to visit, i.e. beaches, restaurants, shopping, etc. Everything you need is there - washer, dryer, dish washer, microwave, stove, etc - just bring food, clothing, and drinks, oh, and a car would be nice. I wish I could post some pictures. We highly recommended the Charlotte Bay Resort, an intimate place, for a tranquil experience!


----------

